# Seeing Inlaws first time since DD



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Going to a funeral viewing. Long story. But there is sure to be a few of my 5x brothers in law. All of which never bothered to contact me at all after I discovered their sisters A after 30 years of marriage. A real dysfunctional bunch. Headed by my XMIL who was quoted as saying "j is happy, I never liked Hoosier anyway.". The last 5 Christmases at my home were at MY insistence, my xw would of never seen about it........my x probably won't be there...havent seen her in a year tho she lives only 5 blocks from me.....but the rest of the clan might. Knowing that the best revenge is living well. I have been practicing the quick cordial nod with a very slight smile. I have a "Why Florence! You are looking well!" for my XMIL. They are never going to know how hollow I feel on days. The post traumatic stress issues with concentration I still fight. Because I have three young women who tell me continually how much they love me. The make times and plans to include their dad. I travel, I date, I work part time for full time pay. I am achieving indifference....today is just another step, I will be strong, I will win.


----------



## Broken..ForNow (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck Hoosier, sounds like, "you've got this"


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

So, how'd it go?


----------

